# "Ciao" from Italy



## Bucaniere (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi everyone, I've found this wonderful board and I've passed few day and nights reading and reading...

Now it's time to start write something!

My name is Lorenzo, I'm writing from Tuscany, i sail trough the Med sea (Corse island, Elba and Ligurian sea). 

I'm a new owner of Super Maramu millennium, boat from 2004. I come from 3 years (2005/2008) of Beneteau Oceanis 423, and in April I and my father bring from Hyeres to Viareggio harbour our "Dream", s/v Red Passion. 

I try to write in English but pls sorry for mistakes.

Fair winds, Lorenzo.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Ciao Lorenzo and welcome aboard. Your Amel is a wonderful boat and I'm sure you know that! No worries about language...lots of us speak Italian...pizza, lasagna, cannoli etc.!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Lorenzo,
Welcome to Sailnet. We're glad to have a new member from your fine country.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome Aboard ...Ciao...I looked at a Super Maramu...decided I couldn't afford it..


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Super Maramu, nice boats, out of my range too. Welcome aboard.


----------

